# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Оборудование для изготовления металлопластиковых окон

## pink doll

Продам оборудование для изготовления металлопластиковых окон 

Фото нет, т.к. в помещении сейчас нет света.

Все интересующиеся вопросы по тел.098-201-24-93
Находится в районе железнодорожной больницы ул.Шклярука

Цена 6000 у.е.

----------


## pink doll

торг

----------


## ариам

фото нет,а комплектация есть?
что входит в набор оборудования?
сумма то на сегодняшний день для этого оборудования не малая

----------


## pink doll

Оборудование в комплекте, даже что-то делали, но жизнь ввела коррективы( некому теперь этим управлять(
Все интересующиеся вопросы по тел.098-201-24-93
Находится в районе железнодорожной больницы ул.Шклярука      
Цена обсуждается   
Просто тему создала по просьбе сестры

Фото не смогли сделать т.к. находится в контейнере, где отключен свет, но на месте это решаемо.

----------


## гора

есть вот такая машинка в этот бизнес.
буду рад если понадобится.

----------


## Николя_Саркози

с праздником вам 1годик )))

----------


## mafiozi

рынок сегодня насыщен металло пластиком,делают массово на заводах и конкурировать с ними сложно,
удачи вам в продаже!

----------


## pink doll

> рынок сегодня насыщен металло пластиком,делают массово на заводах и конкурировать с ними сложно,
> удачи вам в продаже!


 Попытаемся :smileflag: 

Торг очень большой

----------


## pink doll

ап

----------


## Николя_Саркози

может разнобоем продавать ?

----------


## pink doll

> может разнобоем продавать ?


 это как?

----------


## Николя_Саркози

компрессор и торцовая пила

----------


## pink doll

> компрессор и торцовая пила


 все вопросы к хозяйке 098-201-24-93

----------


## Николя_Саркози

> все вопросы к хозяйке 098-201-24-93


 а вы кто?

----------


## pink doll

> а вы кто?


 а я сестра хозяйки :smileflag:

----------

